# Another Way To Persuade People Into Voting...



## Jeremy (Aug 14, 2005)

For AC Icons at NSider.

---

http://forums.nintendo.com/nintendo/board/...48904#M11548904


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 14, 2005)

Okay, isn't that a bit too much?


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 14, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Okay, isn't that a bit too much?


 I was just joking around. :lol:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 14, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can tell you now...Some people won't take it as a joke. Let's hope they do.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 14, 2005)

NOO

bye bye 835 ponys


----------



## MushroomBoy (Aug 14, 2005)

:huh:			 it doesn't seem like that big a deal.   
:blink:


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 14, 2005)

where did you get 835 ponies?


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 14, 2005)

:rofl:	

Most people didn't take it too well. :no:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 14, 2005)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> Most people didn't take it too well. :no:


 I'm not suprised. I knew it would happen.  :lol:  Oh well, you win some, you lose some.


----------



## Mino (Aug 15, 2005)

Looks like they didn't think it was funny.  :|


:rofl:


----------



## ƒish (Aug 15, 2005)

"apockolips!"

did you murder it that way on purpose     

we should start some party for voting for Animal Crossing Icons... it could work out... maybe.


----------



## Mino (Aug 15, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> "apockolips!"
> 
> did you murder it that way on purpose
> 
> we should start some party for voting for Animal Crossing Icons... it could work out... maybe.


                                 

Fish, I love you (not really).

I have an awesome idea....


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 15, 2005)

Yah... I know... I spelled it wrong...


----------



## ƒish (Aug 16, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Yah... I know... I spelled it wrong...


 hmm.... wrong is sometimes better... like then, it was better wrong then right     


@ mino: does it involve fire?


----------



## Mino (Aug 16, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, I already told you abou it.


----------



## ƒish (Aug 17, 2005)

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oh, heh...     

i forgot... then remembered, then forgot again...

but now i remember so its all good.


----------

